# GTX 570 2560mb upgrade from GTX 570 1280mb worth it?



## puma99dk| (Dec 28, 2011)

i am thinking if it will be worth upgrading my EVGA GeForce GTX 570 Vanilla 1280mb to a EVGA GeForce GTX 570 2580mb card or it won't be worth it?

i am actually very happy with my GTX 570 it runs the speed of EVGA's GTX 570 SuperClocked stable no problems but will the extra memory be worth it when i run a single 1080p screen?


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2011)

No. Not at all.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. Not at all.



oki, just bcs doing like MW3 single player i have ran into some memory issues with the game crashing with everything on max 

yeah memory on my GTX 570, but is that just the game or what?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 28, 2011)

It's the game. No reason to get the 2580MB.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 28, 2011)

You'll probably be able to get a 580 3gb used for the same price once the 79x0 launches, or just get a 7950. I've hit up to 2.8 Gbs in skyrim so far so I'd say more the better. If you're paying that much money you should be able to max everything.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 28, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You'll probably be able to get a 580 3gb used for the same price once the 79x0 launches, or just get a 7950. I've hit up to 2.8 Gbs in skyrim so far so I'd say more the better. If you're paying that much money you should be able to max everything.



no AMD/ATi card not a big fan of Catalyst and their drivers i have always had programs with Radeon cards i dunno why, so that's why i stick to Nvidia and that's also why i got myself this GTX570 in the first place ^^;

but my crash only appears when i change "Normal & Specular Map Resolution" to Extra from High so i let "Texture Quality" on Auto so i don't get the crash.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 28, 2011)

I didn't even know there was a GTX 570 with 2560mb;


----------



## radrok (Dec 28, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You'll probably be able to get a 580 3gb used for the same price once the 79x0 launches, or just get a 7950. I've hit up to 2.8 Gbs in skyrim so far so I'd say more the better. If you're paying that much money you should be able to max everything.



2.8 GB at 1080p? I've never gone over 1.9GB on 1600p (this with all custom texture packs), are you sure?

For the op, I agree with every suggestion made in this thread, GTX 570 doesn't need more than it's current VRAM. You should change it with a GTX 580 or an upcoming(?) new Nvidia card


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Only crisis and bf3 and skyrim will benefit the extra mem(maybe other games but i don't know about them)i say get a second gtx570 and run some awesome sli


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 28, 2011)

For sli reasons only not worth a swap.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 28, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I didn't even know there was a GTX 570 with 2560mb;



one of the two main companies i have seen that got them is EVGA and Point of View.

even EVGA only got their stock GeForce GTX 570 2580mb:







EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 2560MB

GTX 570 HD 2560mb: 732/950/1464 mhz


Point of View got like 5 versions of their GTX 570 2580mb






Point of View GeForce GTX570 - 2560 MB (The only one i can find on their site)

ino they have these 4 versions (According to Caseking.de, and 5 incl. the one on POV's site):

GTX570 2560mb: 752/950/1504 mhz
GTX570 TGT Charged 2560mb: 772/972/1544 mhz
GTX570 TGT Ultra Charged 2560MB: 810/990/1620 mhz
GTX570 TGT GTX 570 Beast 2560MB: 841/990/1682 mhz


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 28, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> Only crisis and bf3 and skyrim will benefit the extra mem(maybe other games but i don't know about them)i say get a second gtx570 and run some awesome sli





ensabrenoir said:


> For sli reasons only not worth a swap.




no i am not gonna do SLi, not in this life bcs my pc is on 24-7 and i don't see why i should get more than one GTX570 if 2580mb ain't gonna do the trick, and yes i am playing about playing BioShock Infinite when it comes out ^^;


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 28, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> no i am not gonna do SLi, not in this life bcs my pc is on 24-7 and i don't see why i should get more than one GTX570 if 2580mb ain't gonna do the trick, and yes i am playing about playing BioShock Infinite when it comes out ^^;



SLI/CF isn't about video memory, the truth is video cards are never short of memory, there is system ram and hard disk memory, yes its slower but the memory is always there in abundance.  SLI is about processing power, offloading the task of rendering to a second GPUs will significantly enhance general frame rate more than increasing the onboard memory count alone.

But as others have said a single GTX570 with 1280MB is plenty. Not worth the swap, unless its a free or near free swap.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 29, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> SLI/CF isn't about video memory, the truth is video cards are never short of memory, there is system ram and hard disk memory, yes its slower but the memory is always there in abundance.  SLI is about processing power, offloading the task of rendering to a second GPUs will significantly enhance general frame rate more than increasing the onboard memory count alone.
> 
> But as others have said a single GTX570 with 1280MB is plenty. Not worth the swap, unless its a free or near free swap.



still, SLi i don't think will do me much with GTX570's other than power and i don't think my 700watt is enough and i have tried SLi with 8800GT's and GTX460's that not for me, either i get nuth in performance in the games i play or i just like 10fps more 

if it's just me fucking something up i dunno that was why i bought GTX570 instead.

yes ino that SLi Profiles r getting updated in almost every new driver and that 2x GTX560Ti's kicks ass even they will only run in x16 / x8 mode on my board, bcs i use my lower PCI-Express x16 (x8) line for a Asus U3S6 card, bcs i got the old Intel P67 Rev2 chipset.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 29, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> oki, just bcs doing like MW3 single player i have ran into some memory issues with the game crashing with everything on max
> 
> yeah memory on my GTX 570, but is that just the game or what?



Is the error something along the sound of directx recovered from an error?
Or max memory something shader etc?
It's the games fault, the fix on mw2 was put textures to automatic, the fix doesn't work for mw3 :S


----------



## LDNL (Dec 29, 2011)

On 1080 only BF3 ultra and TES with modded 2k/4k textures need more than 1.3gigs of gddr. I can't imagine MW3 use more than a gig. The problem has to be elsewhere (DirectX, Sound drivers, graphics drivers maybe.)


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 29, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> oki, just bcs doing like MW3 single player i have ran into some memory issues with the game crashing with everything on max
> 
> yeah memory on my GTX 570, but is that just the game or what?



Your issue is definitely driver, OS related  or a general hardware conflict.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Your issue is definitely driver, OS related  or a general hardware conflict.



if it was driver i will get driver has stopped working and i don't, even not getting BSOD of get so no hardware conflict, or am i wrong?


----------



## LDNL (Dec 30, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> if it was driver i will get driver has stopped working and i don't, even not getting BSOD of get so no hardware conflict, or am i wrong?



Well the gram isnt the issue. Its a console game for godsake  . A driver problem or the card itself is somehow faulty.


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 30, 2011)

Unless you're doing multi-monitor gaming, 3D, or big texture packs in skyrim, you won't see a benefit for the extra large frame buffer.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> Unless you're doing multi-monitor gaming, 3D, or big texture packs in skyrim, you won't see a benefit for the extra large frame buffer.



not dual screen setup not even playing Skyrim 

but thx everyone, i think i will maybe just grap a backplate for my GTX570 at EVGA's EU Store and fit on the back of my GFX.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Dent1 (Dec 31, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> if it was driver i will get driver has stopped working and i don't, even not getting BSOD of get so no hardware conflict, or am i wrong?



Not necessarily, if the drivers stop responding you'd get the "not responding" error typically if it successfully recovered itself. But the symptoms of a conflict can vary, and be more severe if its unable to recover itself. It might be chipset driver, or even a soundcard driver causing a conflict - It's definitely on a software level. A quick way to isolate the issue is to reinstall windows on a HDD partition and install the game on it and see if it crashes. If it doesn't crash you know it isn't a hardware issue.


----------

